# Puppy Cuts business idea



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok I have been griping about my grooming experience for a couple of days now so my everhelpful dh said "if you can't find a good place start one" :brick:

So now I have this idea in my head (muauahhahhaahahaha) Would you take your dog to a place that only does puppy cuts. Basically I've got puppy cut down pat and I'm thinking if I just specialize in that it would be simpler than trying to learn all AKC breed standards. Just puppy cuts hmmmmm... I'm off to try to look at some grooming courses ....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would because all my guys are in puppycuts!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I would take my girl to ANYONE that KNOWS the breed and how they are SUPPOSE to look!! NO ONE around here has EVER heard of the Havanese!!

GO for It!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You certainly could start on a small scale and see how you like it and how it works out. My greatest concern would be to have insurance to cover you in case of any mishaps.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Absolutely!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep for me. I keep Eli in a puppy cut and don't anticipate ever growing his hair long.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. I even have a name: Puppy Cuts
Simple and to the point LOL

I think i'm in love with the idea of being able to splurge on grooming supplies as a business expense. Sat down seriously with a proposed plan with dh and it's actually looking feasible. I can start at home and if business is good then I'd get an actual locale. Thanks for the insurance reminder. I used have an in home daycare so I'm sure my insurance can easily be adjusted for coverage. 
I am so excited about this With the economy down I'm not sure how many people will pay for grooming but Petsmart never seems to have a shortage of customers and I have already had a couple of friends lining up to practice on so we shall see.... 

I make my own bows and ribbons but can you tell me your favorite thing your groomer does to make your pet look extra nice? I was thinking about a goody bag to send with homemade treat or maybe fleece toy...

So please what do you LOVE about your groomer


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I would LOVE for a groomer to just LOVE my dog... no treats or anything fancy, just love her and groom her like you would your own!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If I took my dogs to a groomer, I would like a groomer that only did one dog at a time. If that's not possible, how about a puppy play area for the pups that are waiting to be groomed and picked up! This way they aren't stuck in crates!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli was groomed just a couple of hours ago. The groomer did such a nice job the last couple of times, just trimming him up a little. His hair was a little over 3 inches long and I asked for about an inch to be removed on his body. I felt I could trust her and not look over her shoulder since I was busy with work. My mistake. I should have stipulated that she use sheers only not the buzzer on him - this is the first time she's done that! She only ever used the buzzer for the hygenic trim. Unfortunately, now I know I need to direct eveything to get the look we all love. Poor Eli looks like a poodle! It would be great to have a groomer who knows how Havs should look - more squarish and shaggy! Oh well, it'll grow.

The captions for these photos should be, "Mommy, I'm sorry I shred but does the punishment really fit the crime?!" The top of his head... ound:


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's one more pic. Oh Lord, it's just terrible!:jaw:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww Eli...you are still so sweet looking! Yep..that is a great caption!! LOL
What the heck gets into some of these groomers!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

unjugetito said:


> Ok I have been griping about my grooming experience for a couple of days now so my everhelpful dh said "if you can't find a good place start one" :brick:
> 
> So now I have this idea in my head (muauahhahhaahahaha) Would you take your dog to a place that only does puppy cuts. Basically I've got puppy cut down pat and I'm thinking if I just specialize in that it would be simpler than trying to learn all AKC breed standards. Just puppy cuts hmmmmm... I'm off to try to look at some grooming courses ....


 I love your idea! I think the reason groomers are doing what ever they want is that it is faster for them to use the clipers. I have never brought a dog to a groomer but I spent a half hour just getting a few mats of Zoey yesterday.I am moving to a retirement community (not happy about it) But was thinking maybe I could do the same thing because their are a bunch of small dogs that live their.
I love all your ideas hope you can find a good grooming school


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Poor Eli!! WHAT did they DO to him!!? LOL, poor guy, looks like he has a mohawk!!
Good news is... it will GROW back!!
I do think that most groomers are just in a hurry...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

unjugetito said:


> So please what do you LOVE about your groomer


I love that my groomer lets me stay there with Kodi... Otherwise I wouldn't use a groomer.

Also, I like that she is fine with me bathing him at home to keep the costs down. I've heard groomers say it's fine to bathe at home, as long as the owner brings them in mat-free. (I always do) That might be an option.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I would since that is the cut I prefer. My groomer comes to my house and washes Henry in the kitchen sink and then sets up a table in the kitchen. He usually spends about an hour to 90 minutes and charges $50. I love the convenience of him coming to me and not having to kennel my dog while he waits for the groomer. I've also heard of groomers who have vans and go from customer to customer grooming each dog in the van.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Poor Eli!! WHAT did they DO to him!!? LOL, poor guy, looks like he has a mohawk!!
> Good news is... it will GROW back!!
> I do think that most groomers are just in a hurry...


Tammy, you're right. Normally she takes about 90 minutes. Yesterday she was in and out in 60. That's a big difference for $60! I'm probably going to have her back because I don't like the idea of taking Eli to a groomer where there are cats and other dogs. It's inconvenient and with my allergies it's like asking for trouble. Unfortunately, there aren't too many groomers that make house calls so options are limited.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

We have children's play equipment set up downstairs. Was thinking of setting some up inside a gate and the dogs could play there after their bath and groom while they wait. Can't let them go outside and get all messy but that could be fun for them and their moms and dads  
I reallly don't think i'll have enough customers for more than one at a time so they wil definetely get one on-one attention. 

These are great suggestions please keep them coming!!! :ear:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I had my own dog grooming business in my home from 1990 until 1993. I would typically do one dog in the afternoon, and one dog in the morning. (Unless a family had 3 dogs...then they'd come for the day and I'd do all three.) I charged $15 for a small dog, up to $20 for a big dog (Or severely matted dog!) and it took my 2-3 hours to do it! My...how times have changed! Maybe I need to start grooming again! Course in Iowa, I doubt anyones getting $50 to groom a dog! I'll have to check into the going rate around here!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ellie NY said:


> Eli was groomed just a couple of hours ago. The groomer did such a nice job the last couple of times, just trimming him up a little. His hair was a little over 3 inches long and I asked for about an inch to be removed on his body. I felt I could trust her and not look over her shoulder since I was busy with work. My mistake. I should have stipulated that she use sheers only not the buzzer on him - this is the first time she's done that! She only ever used the buzzer for the hygenic trim. Unfortunately, now I know I need to direct eveything to get the look we all love. Poor Eli looks like a poodle! It would be great to have a groomer who knows how Havs should look - more squarish and shaggy! Oh well, it'll grow.
> 
> The captions for these photos should be, "Mommy, I'm sorry I shred but does the punishment really fit the crime?!" The top of his head... ound:


I was thinking that Vana somewhat looks like Eli before, now they look a lot alike! If she would have cut the ears short would look the same! I don't think I am ever taking her to the groomers- you all have me scared!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't take sir Winston to a groomer, but if I did I would want to be SURE the groomer did not use the cage dryers...I have hear a horror story about those killing dogs and that would be my big fear. I like the going to my home. Puppy cuts would be wonderful..good idea! Good luck, look forward to hearing more.


----------

